
I built something with A-Frame in two days - achairapart
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/09/i-built-something-with-a-frame-in-2-days-and-you-can-too/
======
ngokevin
A-Frame maintainer here! If you wanna check out what else the community has
done, we do a weekly round-up. Lots of Google-based stuff this week:
[https://aframe.io/blog/awoa-77/](https://aframe.io/blog/awoa-77/)

------
viridian
A-frame seems to fall into the "super easy to do something basic, but very
restrictive at the upper end" category of software tooling.

That said, this is still pretty cool, and I'm a fan of tools like this, Game
maker, etc existing. This is a great way to get newbies interested in building
stuff, because at the core of it, the knowledge overhead is low enough that a
middle school aged child could build something with it given some time.

~~~
ngokevin
Not actually. it's an entity-component three.js framework at the end of the
day, even though it offers easy entry on the surface. Same pattern as Unity.

Here's pretty much Tilt Brush built with A-Frame:
[https://github.com/aframevr/a-painter/](https://github.com/aframevr/a-painter/)
, and Google Creative Labs just released a piece using it:
[https://experiments.withgoogle.com/webvr/inside-
music/view/](https://experiments.withgoogle.com/webvr/inside-music/view/)

~~~
viridian
The unity thing is sort of what I was trying to describe. Game maker is much
the same, where GML functions much in the same way as C++ with a custom
framework centered around entity and collision management, but most newbies
won't use that, instead they use the very user friendly action and response
controls. I know unity had something similar in playmaker. I guess my point
was just that those user friendly build options will often end up as design
capability caps people run into eventually.

~~~
ngokevin
That's fair. I mentioned Unity not much about Unity's UI, but about the core
pattern. I was mostly honing in on the restrictive part since A-Frame was
designed to have no restrictions and permissionless extensibility. Advanced
users use A-Frame's underlying framework to build advanced applications mostly
in JavaScript land. But as is nature, there will be more novice users than
advanced.

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Site is unavailable? I see “Registration has been disabled”.

Edit: It is working now.

~~~
fhood
It made browsing the site very simple. More websites should follow this
elegant model.

------
blunte
I was halfway expecting (hoping for) an article about building A-frame
building structures. Those structures seem to have faded into the past, but
they were so iconic for a while.

